# anagram



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

ok it is an anagram of

Kindhearted moo of s

and the clus is it is a famous pink flloyd album


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok it is an anagram of
> 
> Kindhearted moo of s
> 
> and the clus is it is a famous pink flloyd album




dark side of the moon?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> dark side of the moon?



give the man a lemon!!!!!!!!! correct. not got any help there have you philly???? hahahahaha


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

no love, it was all my own work..i wouldnt have got it though if you hadnt given a massive clueeeeeeeeeee...and i dont know any other PF albums other than that!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> no love, it was all my own work..i wouldnt have got it though if you hadnt given a massive clueeeeeeeeeee...and i dont know any other PF albums other than that!



hahahahahaha okies darling


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha okies darling



as you can see, i didnt go home....still at work.

not exactly rushed off my feet though.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> as you can see, i didnt go home....still at work.
> 
> not exactly rushed off my feet though.



hehehehehe well i am quite chilled right now. sat here with my flip flops on and some shorts with a beer in hand


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehe well i am quite chilled right now. sat here with my flip flops on and some shorts with a beer in hand



u sure ur diabetic????lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> u sure ur diabetic????lol



yup i am just getting in the mood for the bank holiday weekend hahahahaha


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yup i am just getting in the mood for the bank holiday weekend hahahahaha




cant see me having any alcohol, which will be the first bank hol for many many years i havent!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> cant see me having any alcohol, which will be the first bank hol for many many years i havent!



lol well mate you may change your mind once you seen the quack tomorrow


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well mate you may change your mind once you seen the quack tomorrow



lol you think? that would be awesome...

mind u, i got my bmi thingy done at the gym yesterday, and im 31% fat!!!!!! wtf??? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> lol you think? that would be awesome...
> 
> mind u, i got my bmi thingy done at the gym yesterday, and im 31% fat!!!!!! wtf??? lol



well i wouldnt rule it out mate. they will give you more answers than you think. so dont rule it out.


hahahahaha mines only 23%


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well i wouldnt rule it out mate. they will give you more answers than you think. so dont rule it out.
> 
> 
> hahahahaha mines only 23%



great, ill go in with a 24 pack of stella on the way in...i can have a drink whilst he tells me how long i have 

23% eh? u are alot younger than me, and i am alot erm..fatter.

soon get it down though, all coming off!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> great, ill go in with a 24 pack of stella on the way in...i can have a drink whilst he tells me how long i have
> 
> 23% eh? u are alot younger than me, and i am alot erm..fatter.
> 
> soon get it down though, all coming off!



lol dont be so negative philly. you will have ages left in ya!!!!!!

well im 30 this year so i dont know how much younger than you i am hehehehe


well it took me ages to get back to this size!!!!!! i lost loads of weight before i got diagnosed.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol dont be so negative philly. you will have ages left in ya!!!!!!
> 
> well im 30 this year so i dont know how much younger than you i am hehehehe
> 
> ...



im 37 mate...

how did you lose out of interest and what are you now?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> im 37 mate...
> 
> how did you lose out of interest and what are you now?



was 15 then went to just under 9 now up to about 13. wish i was as big as i used to be sometimes lol im only 5'10 so i looked like a large lad hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> was 15 then went to just under 9 now up to about 13. wish i was as big as i used to be sometimes lol im only 5'10 so i looked like a large lad hehehehe




im 5ft 9....i was 15 stone 8..at 14 stone 11 now...would like to get to 13 i think, but after years of weight training, gonna be hard

9 stone? my god! slimfast really does work then........lolo


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> im 5ft 9....i was 15 stone 8..at 14 stone 11 now...would like to get to 13 i think, but after years of weight training, gonna be hard
> 
> 9 stone? my god! slimfast really does work then........lolo



lol for crash dieting nothing beats being a type1. really did shed the pound off me. was all over in a matter of a few days maybe a week and a half.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol for crash dieting nothing beats being a type1. really did shed the pound off me. was all over in a matter of a few days maybe a week and a half.



god i never knew it could do that to you!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> god i never knew it could do that to you!



yup it is very bad. if not detected early enough it can be fatal.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yup it is very bad. if not detected early enough it can be fatal.



*worries about this 11lbs in 14 days weight loss.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *worries about this 11lbs in 14 days weight loss.....



dont worry mate. its not a huge amount to lose in 14 days.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> dont worry mate. its not a huge amount to lose in 14 days.



nah, ive hammered the gym most nights and totally cut out the crap.


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

here goes i,ll have a go 
A DECIMAL POINT =
MOTHER-IN-LAW=


have a go at them


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> here goes i,ll have a go
> A DECIMAL POINT =
> MOTHER-IN-LAW=
> 
> ...



giz a clue for them!!!!!! loads of different answer here lol


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

the mother in law is what most of them are 

and the decimal point one , does exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> the mother in law is what most of them are
> 
> and the decimal point one , does exactly what it says on the tin



Woman Hitler

still stuck on decimal point lol


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

well done 1 point cmon can you get in before 5 lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well done 1 point cmon can you get in before 5 lol



giz another clue


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

she a character in eastenders and its a fish with a diffirent spelling 

fgs im rubbish at clues man u will never fckin get it from that but cant think of nowt else


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> she a character in eastenders and its a fish with a diffirent spelling
> 
> fgs im rubbish at clues man u will never fckin get it from that but cant think of nowt else



nope sorry you lost me there huni lol im crap with tv and also fish names hahahahaha


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

pmsl well see if any one else can have a go laters


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl well see if any one else can have a go laters



lol okies x


----------



## SacredHeart (May 21, 2009)

Is it 'I'm dot in place'?


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

well done sacred 

just to add it is technically IM A DOT IN PLACE not im dot in place but i aint mean


----------

